# Messenger or FantomCross Uno for commuting



## pinggolf91 (Oct 30, 2008)

I am getting a bike to ride around on campus. It will more than likely be stored outside locked up in a bike rack. Im not sure about which geometry would be better. I will also be riding it more than likely on roads when not on campus, so no cyclocross. 
Thanks


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

pinggolf91 said:


> I will also be riding it more than likely on roads when not on campus, so no cyclocross.


Seems you've answered your question - one of those bikes is a cyclocross bike. Best thing to do in your case, since you cannot test ride them, is to use a fit calculator such as competitive cyclist's one.


----------

